# Difficult Couple of Walks



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a really tough day yesterday. Training seems to be slipping 

We walked in Verulam Park and Millie managed to find every wrong thing possible. Banana skins, sticks that just crumble and a rather dead and half eaten rabbit.

It was such hard work. She knew what she'd found was wrong, because she gambols away, delighted with her find and sits just far enough out of reach. All commands of leave, come, stay, no, are completely ignored and I end up half chasing her round the park hoping she'll accidentally drop the find and I can take it away. :deadhorse:

In the evening it got worse. My local field has had all the long grass cut and she had a field day (pardon the pun). There were obviously some dead mammals hidden in the grass cuttings and I hate to think what she ate. She was determined not to let me get anywhere near her.

Last night, surprise, surprise she was sick.

This morning I look her back to Verulam Park, deciding that was the safer of the two walks. I tried a change of tact and gave a her a couple of sticks and took them back with the 'give' command, followed by a treat. I think it might work. I'll try building on this.

We had a lovely walk, she happily played, yet came back whenever I called her. She wasn't hell bent on trying to find the next naughty object and basically act like a little minx. It was a pleasure walking with her again. :ilmc:

She has had treats this morning, but I haven't given her her NI breakfast. Not sure what to do, I'll keep an eye and see if she asks for food.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad she was naughty before we bumped into you yesterday and not after as otherwise I would have blamed Lolly for leading Millie astray 

Glad you had a better walk today. The park was deserted this morning. Poor Lolly didn't meet any other dogs to play with.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

We were late today. Didn't get there till 8.45. 

Met quite a gaggle of dogs and puppies. There was a beautiful black Retriever/Poodle x, I must get her photo and put it on her. Just like a large cockapoo. Unfortunately, she's a bit clumsy and trod on Millie twice, who didn't appreciate it. Decided she'd come and sit by me and was more than happy to follow me when we walked on. Usually she hates leaving the party too soon


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I find that Rosie is most well behaved on walks when I have a pocket full of liver cake.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I find that Rosie is most well behaved on walks when I have a pocket full of liver cake.


I've just had my delivery from NI and there are liver cakes in there. I've also ordered some beef jerkies. They're enormous, look like long dried sausage. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to see if she'll like them. She was still a bit sicky this morning. 

I weakened and just gave her some NI as she was asking for food. Lets see if Millie knows best when it comes to her stomach


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> I've just had my delivery from NI and there are liver cakes in there. I've also ordered some beef jerkies. They're enormous, look like long dried sausage. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to see if she'll like them. She was still a bit sicky this morning.
> 
> I weakened and just gave her some NI as she was asking for food. Lets see if Millie knows best when it comes to her stomach


The beef jerkies are really good training treats - Dylan loves them. I cut off really tiny pieces and they last for ages.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is millie around 5 months??? I found that when dog reach around 5 months they reach this kind of adolescence stage, and need to go back to basics....just stay firm on everything you were doing before and she will be back....we went through this with Lady, our trainer was not surprised, just stay consistent...and remember training is never ever over....it is a constant thing, just like kids hit their terrible twos....dogs hit this funny kind of stage too


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Naughty little Millie! Hope her tummy recovers.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Julie - you could be describing Beau's behaviour at the moment! She went from doing all she was told (well most of it anyway) to being a complete pain and ignoring everything! Our puppy trainer said that at 5 months they hit the terrible twos and at around 14 months turn into a teenager! I said I have a 17 year old daughter who is the perfect teenager and not going to put up with it from Beau lol! Five months is the age a lot of people get rid of their puppy as think that they have turned into a terrible dog but like with children it is only a phase - I HOPE!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, Weller still does this now, sticks and tissues are particular favs of his! I just have to make sure I have plenty of treats so when he picks something up I can quickley bribe him to drop it and have something tastier. He is quite easily distracted from his disgusting find and has improved a lot as he will generally leave if told but sometimes he sees these things before I do. Treat bribery is definately worth trying, good luck.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Julie and Millie .. sounds like some lively walks have been had ...

Stick with your training and treats are a massive incentive to drop or leave, she is just pushing her luck... My Honey is a little older and is being a naughty girl too, terrible to come the last couple of days.. its an age thing.

Also my dog all pickup sticks on walks but I tend to stop them picking up rubbish and dead animals ..yuk. Honey loves to eat rabbits poo and cow pats ... yes cow pats now that it gross.... her lovely blonde beard turns green .... I will get a photo next time she does it .... 

Note to self .. avoid fields with cow pats xxxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for supportive comments.

Lady Amanda - Yes Millie has just turned 6 months.
Ali - Sounds like Millie is going to be like this until she's 2 yrs old 'groan'
Karen - I'm a great believer in bribery and corruption, I'll give it a go.
Jo-Jo - Looking forward to seeing the green beard  Millie has been known to be partial to a bit of cow poo too !


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Hi Julie - you could be describing Beau's behaviour at the moment! She went from doing all she was told (well most of it anyway) to being a complete pain and ignoring everything! Our puppy trainer said that at 5 months they hit the terrible twos and at around 14 months turn into a teenager! I said I have a 17 year old daughter who is the perfect teenager and not going to put up with it from Beau lol! Five months is the age a lot of people get rid of their puppy as think that they have turned into a terrible dog but like with children it is only a phase - I HOPE!!!


that's interesting as Betty is 15 months and being a monkey at the moment and seems to have selective recall. Hopefully with a bit of work and time she'll grow out of it then!!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The fun of bringing up a puppy. 

They've just found something nice and smelly you shout leave, maybe your tone is different not the I better drop this sound to your pup no its oh this must be treasure because you want it sound, so the chase begins. 
We've all done it , so hard to be consistent with your angry "leave it" command when your thinking oh my god what's she found now. Try to stay calm, hard to do as I know to well.

You think you've cracked it and then it starts again this time selective deafness seems to come into it, you try to recall her no reaction she thinks no chance they are going to put me back on the lead and take me home, so its into the bushes and hide. 15 minutes later comes back sees how angry you are ,back into the bushes. Eventually comes back probably because she realized its tea time, you shout at her but she only understands a few sounds and dog, looks at you totally confused.

So back to basics walks on the long line lots of praise and treats, then one day this strange dog appearers, walks on a slack lead, comes back when called, even walks to heal off the lead.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

I had a horrible walk today with Flossy, another dog which i think could have been a cockapoo attacked her, although she dont seem hurt it really scared her and me, i dont understand why people let dogs off lead when they are like that, im glad my kids wasnt with me but it has really put me off taking her out alone.


----------

